# Costa Rica, Papagayo Gulf



## Sailfisch (13. März 2007)

Unser Sportsfreund Andreas, alias Big White war jüngst in Costa Rica am Papagayo Gulf und konnte einige schöne Fische auf die Flossen legen. Leider wurden die Fotos nicht ganz so toll, daher hier nur eine kleine Auswahl.










Roosterfish wog 22,45kg am 16lbs, der



Jack Crevelly pacific wog 10,15kg an 12lbs.

Glückwunsch zu diesen tollen Fängen! #6 #6 #6 
Vielleicht schreibt der Fänger ja auch noch einige Zeilen!


----------



## BIG WHITE (13. März 2007)

*AW: Costa Rica, Papagayo Gulf*

@Kai- Du weißt ja, wie schreibfaul ich bin!

So ganz kurz: ich sollte ursprünglich im Februar nach Trinidad und Tobago fliegen und zwar wie immer mit Fischen24.de vom Martin Joswig. Es gab leider wegen Karneval auf Trinidad einige 
Probleme, so hat mir Martin zu Costa Rica geraten, die Umbuchung war für ihn überhaupt kein Problem auch wenn es nur noch einige Wochen bis zum Abflug waren, mein Dank hierfür.

Die Charter wurden auch gleich festgelegt, es sollte in erster
Linie auf Roosterfish in Küstennähe mit light Tackle gefischt werden. Der Rooster fehlte mir bis dato in meiner Fangstatistik.

Nach einem sehr langen Flug und etwa 6 stündigen Bustransfer
bin ich bei ca.35C am Papagayo Gulf im Hotel eingetroffen, es
ist die nordwestliche Ecke von Costa Rica.

Die erste Ausfahrt war recht heftig, der Wind bläste entlang
der Küste, um die Mittagszeit wurde ich  in dem offenen 27Fuß  Boot ganz schön durchgeschaukelt, hatte ein Paar
Bonitos und einige kleinere Crevelly Jacks. Leider biß kein
Roosterfisch, obwohl wir es mit Ballyhoos und Bonitos sehr
lange versucht haben.  Um 14 Uhr wars so heftig, daß ich
den Tourn abgebrochen hab.

Die zweite Ausfahrt mit einer 38Fuß Hochseeyacht werde
ich so schnell nicht vergessen. Der Wind war von 8 Uhr morgens stetig stärker geworden um die Mittagszeit wurde man obwohl
keine Wolke am Himmel durch die vom Wind horizontal getragene Gischt richtig naß, auch jetzt gabs kein Landschutz der Wind
bläste wieder entlang der Küste.
Der Captain machte keine Anstalten zurückzufahren und das
obwohl die beiden Maats sich mit beiden Händen wie ich auch festhalten mußten.Ans Fischen war nicht zu denken.
Es kam noch schlimmer: auf einem Wellenkamm gab der Captain richtig Gas anstatt die Geschwindigkeit zu reduzieren, wir gingen mit dem Bug wie ein U-Boot voll in den nächsten Brecher rein, die Fenster gingen auf und Unmengen an Wasser floßen hinein, bin zum ersten Mal in einer Yacht klitschnaß geworden.
Ich ließ mir nichts anmerken, hab sogar aus Wut den Captain gebeten es nochmals zu machen, wir wären dann wahrscheinlich vollgelaufen aber die Küste war keine 100m entfernt und das Wasser mit 29°C sehr warm. Er guckte mich etwas irritiert, dann aber ist auch bei ihm der Groschen gefallen und wir sind zurückgefahren.

Die 3 und 4 Ausfahrt habe ich um 3 Tage nach hinten geschoben, in der Hoffnung der Wind würde nachlassen oder
wenigstens die Richtung ändern.

Die dritte Ausfahrt war genial und hat für alles entschädigt!
Wind war zwar nach wie vor heftig kam aber seitlich vom Land, wir fingen 3 Bonitos so um 800g und driffteten in ca.150 m
die Küste entlang. Erster Biß auf den Bonito, abgewartet, Rute hoch, kurzer Widerstand, dann nix. Der Bonito war wohl zu
groß für den Rooster, halbe Stunde später erneut ein Biß, kein Rooster sondern Wahoo, Bonito halbiert!
Keine halbe Stunde später der nächste Biß, auf den letzten
Bonito, der Circlehook faste und ab geht die Post an 12lbs ist es eine echte Herausforderung, der Fisch zieht Richtung Ufer, hier sieht die Küste in etwa wie in Norwegen, nur es sind schroffe Lavafelsen und kein Granit! Es geht hin und her der Fisch will
nicht müde werden, wir sind keine 50m vom Ufer entfernt als auf einmal die Schnur erschlafft, der Fisch ist über einen Lavafelsen geschwommen und die Schnur ist wie mit einem Messer durchgeschnitten. Die Stimmung der Crew und meiner
Wenigkeit war auf dem Tiefpunkt!!

So Morgen kommt Teil 2             

Gruß
Big White


----------



## FalkenFisch (14. März 2007)

*AW: Costa Rica, Papagayo Gulf*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> @Kai- Du weißt ja, wie schreibfaul ich bin!



Na, so schreibfaul bist Du doch gar nicht#6

Wenn man erstmal angefangen hat, kommen die Worte doch fast wie von selbst. 

Bei dem Bericht kommen bei mir schöne Erinnerungen an meinen Trip vor einem Jahr nach CR hoch. Allerdings war ich südlicher/Region um Drake Bay. Wind war da überhaupt kein Problem, das Meer immer spiegelglatt. 

Rooster fehlt mir aber auch noch.

Ich freue mich auf Teil 2#6


----------



## BIG WHITE (14. März 2007)

*AW: Costa Rica, Papagayo Gulf*

Teil 2

Ich mußte an meinen letzten Malediven Trip denken, habe ich immer noch die Seuche ?? Setzt sich meine Pechsträhne fort??
Nach einigen Minuten und fragenden Blicken der Crew "wat nun?" wird die 12er mit Bonitolure, die 16er mit MahiMahilure und die 20er mit einem Ilander geriggt und los gehts, ich war mir zu diesem Zeitpunkt zimlich sicher es würde nicht mehr viel an diesem Tag gehen, es war kurz vor eins.
Wir waren keine 150m gefahren, als ein Rooster im Sprung den
Mahimahilure nimmt, am Stahl!! Nix Fluorocarbon!? Wow.
An der 16er  dauerte der Drill ca.35Minuten, wobei der Rooster
ein sehr ausdauernder Kämpfer ist, mehrmals war der Doppelleinenknoten  an der Oberfläche, der Fisch  legte dann
aber immer wieder einen Run und zieht jedesmal mind 30-50m Schnur ab, so gings 8-10 Mal bis er endlich  gelandet werden konnte. Der Fisch  blutet nicht, der Circle ist schnell entfernt, ich entscheide sofort den Fisch zu releasen, schnell vermessen
und wiegen ein Paar Photos, leider nicht von bester Qualität,
seis drum! Ich packe den Fisch an die Schwanzwurzel  und
tauche ihn ein Paar mal rein und raus bis seine Kiemen wieder
Sauerstoff aufnehmen, er  taucht ab!  Geschafft!
Die Crew ist aus dem Häuschen ich auch,  wir schleppen noch
ne Stunde ohne Erfolg. Am Abend gebe ich im Hotel einige
Cubalibre aus ... (war all inclusive!)


4. Ausfahrt - es sollte wieder mit Captain Ahab gehen, "leider"
gibts Motorprobleme, also nichts mit offshore. Ich versuche
ein anderes Boot zu organisieren, ist nicht einfach obwohl sehr viele Boote in der Umgebung rausfahren, es ist gegen 9  Uhr normalerweis zu spät,  Hauptgrund das Auftanken der Boote. Ich finde dennoch eins etwa 24" lang, bin sehr skeptisch , das Tackle was an Bord ist, läßt vermuten daß die beiden Jungs absolute Anfänger sind, Ruten z.T. ohne Ringe,
Rollen die vor Rost nur so glänzen, Sie bestaunen meine Ruten und sind von den Doppelleinenknoten begeistert, ich denke wie gut daß ich mein eigenes Tackle mithabe!!
Ich entscheide wo es hingeht und womit gefischt wird.
Wind wie immer recht heftig, wir schleppen 3 Ballyhoos,
2 Jacks kann ich landen, leider keine großen  so um  5 kilo,
hatte schon früher einige bis 7 kg vor Panama gefangen, frage
ob es die auch größer gibt, "klar bis 20kg" ??? 
Der Ältere von den beiden Crewmitglieder macht mich auf eine angerauhte Schnurstelle aufmerksam, schön, er will selber die Doppelleine neu knoten, soll er nur, ich staune der BiminiTwist ist perfekt, muß meine Meinung revidieren.
Beide haben sich doch als sehr versierte Angler erwiesen, hab
wieder dazugelernt, für gutes Tackle fehlt ihnen einfach das Geld.  Der Wind hat sich beruhigt und wir fahren weiter raus,
es sind aber keine Vögel und auch sonst nichts außer Stingrays zu sehen. Auf meine Frage was los sei, bekomme ich
endlich eine ehrliche Antwort- das Wasser ist durch El-Nino
um ca.4-5°C wärmer als sonst, daher bleiben die Baitfische
entweder sehr tief oder kommen gar nicht in die Küstennähe!!
Jetzt weiß ich auch warum die Pelikane, Tölpel und Fregattvögel nur am Ufer traurig rumsitzen!!!   
Absolutes Highlight dieser Ausfahrt war aber kein Fisch sondern ein Buckelwal der sich voll in etwa 250m Entfernung aus dem Wasser schraubt, was für ein Bild!! Leider bis ich mein Photoapparat rausgeholt habe war er wieder verschwunden.

5. Ausfahrt - es geht mit der Alten Crew offshore, kein Wind!!
Wir fahren 60km entlang der Santa Rosa Halbinseln, es wurden
Yellowfins gesichtet, keine Riesen (30kg+) dennoch am light
Tackle sicherlich eine Herausforderung.
Wir suchen die Wasseroberfläche mit dem Feldstecher ab, aber es bewegt sicht nichts,  nur Stingrays sonst wie ausgestorben.  Wir fahren  näher an die Küste, da meine Crew
morgens 4 Mullets(Meeräsche) fing, will ich jetzt auf den Cubera Snapper mein Glück versuchen. 
An einem Unterwasserfelsen in 10m Tiefe krieg ich den ersten
Biß, der geht ab wie ne Rakete, kann ihn erst nach ca.100m stoppen, der Fisch versucht ständig nach unten zu tauchen,
nach ca.20 Minuten sehe ich etwas rötlich schimmern, dann
aus!! Ausgehakt!! Laut  Crew war es ein sehr guter Cubera Snapper. Wir sehen auf einmal einen sehr guten Rooster an
der Oberfläche räubern, seine Rückenfloße stellt er hoch und
wie ein Delphin schießt er springend in einen Fischsschwarm
hinein, laut Crew sind die Mullets aber viel zu klein um sein
Interesse zu wecken.
Wir drifften über diesen Baitfischschwarm und tatsächlich beißt einer an, ich merke schnell, daß es kein Rooster ist.
Die 12er krümmt sich bis ins Handteil, ich denke Hauptsache
den Fisch mal zu Gesicht bekommen, es ist Crevelly Jack,
na ja meine Begeisterung hält sich in Grenzen, hatte wie bereits erwähnt schon etliche gefangen, dieser  ist aber größer. Schade ein Cubera Snapper fehlt mir noch, dennoch
liege ich, wie ich später festellte nur um ca.700 gramm unter
dem IGFA Schnurklassenrekord für 12Lbs!
Egal, wir  fahren zurück und so beiläufig fange ich noch einen
Rooster von schätzungsweise 7-8kg, dieser Fisch wies zum
meine Erstaunen viel intensivere Färbung als der Große, es
ist echt prächtiger Fisch!

 6. Ausfahrt- gleiche Crew, Wind- ok..  Es geht wieder weit raus an die Spitze von Santa Rosa ca.60km.
An der Oberfläche wieder nichts zu sehen, nur laute springende Stingrays. Wir schleppen gut 3 Stunden ohne 
einen Biß, es geht wieder zurück Richtung Küste.
In einer sandigen Bucht versuchen wir in 2-3m Tiefe ein Paar
Mullets zu fangen, erfolglos, stattdessen steigt eine Doradodame von 6 kg ein, schöner Anblick. An diesem Tag
fangen wir in dieser Bucht noch einen Cero , sieht aus wie ein
sehr großer Bonito mit gelben Punkten aus und einige Fregatt und Sierra  Mackrels, nichts vorzeigbares, und erneut einen  Roosterfish.


Fazit:  durch Wind und El-Nino sind meine Fänge recht "überschaubar"  gewesen, dennoch es war ein sehr  schöner
Trip, ich habe an den Tagen zwischen den Ausfahrten sehr
viele Ausflüge unternommen, so z.B. nach Nicaragua, zum Regen und Nebelwald und auch einige aktive Vulkane bestiegen. 
Auch für ein Familienurlaub ist Costa Rica bestens geeignet, ich werde sicherlich nochmals runterfliegen, dann aber geht es 
auf den Cubera Snapper, der fehlt mir immer noch.
An-Abreise, Hotels, Transfers und auch die Charters  waren
mal wieder vom Martin Joswig (Fischen24) perfekt organisiert, ferner konnte ich mit insg.50 kg Freigepäck mein eigenes Tackle mitnehmen, würde aber wieder nur die Schnurklassen 12-30 mitnehmen, da stärkere Klassen durchaus in brauchbarer Qualität vorhanden waren. 

Heute Abend versuche ich noch einige Photos einzustellen.

Gruß

Big White


----------



## Sailfisch (14. März 2007)

*AW: Costa Rica, Papagayo Gulf*

Ist doch wirklich ein netter Bericht geworden!
Wenn Du Dir etwas Mühe gibst, so geht es also!
Den nächsten Maledivenbericht schreibst Du! :m :m :m 

Wenn es Probleme beim Einstellen der Bilder gibt, so schick sie einfach an mich. Ich werde sie dann einstellen.


----------



## BIG WHITE (14. März 2007)

*AW: Costa Rica, Papagayo Gulf*

@ Kai - DANKE!! Schicke ich Dir heute Abend zu!


----------

